# spain and cigars?



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

the wife and i are taking 2 weeks to goto spain in july. madrid, barcelona, and mallorca. any tips on good cigar spots or any tips on food, drinks, ect.
thanks!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Spain is one of my most favorite places to visit. Such a beautiful country. Make sure you get outside of the cities and see the country side. Don't skip Grenada and Seville


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Spain is an excellent place to buy some cigars. They actually have the cheapest prices next to Cuba. You will only want to shop at Estancos, as they are they only places that can legally sell cigars. Their prices are fixed by the govt., so you don't have to price shop. Although these sites are a bit old, here is an idea for pricing:

http://membres.multimania.fr/obciga.../Tarif Espagne cigares cubains 01_11_2010.pdf

http://membres.multimania.fr/obciga...if Espagne cigares non-cubains 01_11_2010.pdf


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Spain is also the number one importer of cigars from Habanos SA. 

You will be visiting cigar heaven. Please post some pictures when you get back!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

sounds awesome. the prices jgd sent are way better than LCDH here in germany. and i will post plenty of pics!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love Barcelona...if you're a history buff and love architecture you're going to love downtown. La Sagrada Familia Cathedral, Antoni Gaudi buildings are amazing...Cartegena was another place I love.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

On food. Look for the places that are busy with NO ONE speaking english. The locals know best.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Barcelona is awesome I cant wait to go back in a year or two. Like Gary said the architecture is out of this world, and myself being a South Beach Miami club goer you can take my word that the nightlife is like you've never seen. Watch out for the gypsies and pick pockets (like in most major Euro cities).

As far as cigars, I wasnt into the hobby back then, so I got nothing. hwell:


----------



## coffeeman (May 25, 2011)

JGD is right, only the government shops sells tabaco. The prices are great. I had one of my most memorable cigar moments in Granada, in the Posada San Francisco that is right next to the Alhambra. Sat on the terrace one long afternoon with a Romeo y Julieta Churchill, a Cardinal Mendoza brandy (Spanish brandy is great), and a double espresso. The terrace has a view of the Gypsy caves across the valley.

For great food the north is the best, especially San Sebastian.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

All cigars in Spain are priced exactly the same. The Government sets the price and all retailers have to stick to that price. If you get the chance though, pop onto Gibraltar where the prices are much lower.

As said above Spain is the largest market for cuban cigars.

As for food, always stay away from the tourist places and you find the food is exponentially better and usually a lot cheaper.

Am just back from a weekend in Spain and the weather was cracking, would like to go back another few times this year.

Where about in Majorca are you going?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Some photos of Barcelona....we're going back in November again.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Since we are adding photos... 
This was from my recent visit to Spain, as the pool was so cold we decided it kept the beer cool.










This was not a cultural visit...


----------



## coffeeman (May 25, 2011)

Food - at least one night dedicated to tapas. Remember the Spaniards don't eat dinner until 10:00pm. My favorite Spanish comfort foods are the simplest:
Tortilla espanola (nothing to to with Mexican tortilla), calamares a la romana (in a "bocadillo" or sandwich, they are great). Boquerones - the best and perhaps only anchovies you might ever like. Chorizo and morcilla are two classic sausages, and delicious (though morcilla might put you off as its blood sausage). 

That's all old school stuff - Spain is one of the hottest culinary spots in the world.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

thanks guys! i might have to stay in barcelona a few extra days all im hearing are amazing things!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Booyaa said:


> All cigars in Spain are priced exactly the same. The Government sets the price and all retailers have to stick to that price. If you get the chance though, pop onto Gibraltar where the prices are much lower.
> 
> As said above Spain is the largest market for cuban cigars.
> 
> ...


right now we are not 100 percent sure. its the only place we havent booked a room at yet. looking at staying in palma but we also want to go for the beach and from what i understand there a way better beaches than palma. any tips?


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> right now we are not 100 percent sure. its the only place we havent booked a room at yet. looking at staying in palma but we also want to go for the beach and from what i understand there a way better beaches than palma. any tips?


My favourite beaches would be either Es Carbo in the south or Agulla in the north east.

I would suggest not staying in Palma for the full time you are there, although it is beautiful if you are staying in Madrid and Barcelona you might want somewhere outside of a city. Palma is a hell of a lot smaller than both the other cities you are going to but if you wanted something more rural there are plenty of places round the island to relax.

Stay away from Alcudia, mostly high rises and crazy tourists and is always busy. If you are looking for a quieter holiday resort try Calles De Mallorca in the south east,


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Booyaa said:


> My favourite beaches would be either Es Carbo in the south or Agulla in the north east.
> 
> I would suggest not staying in Palma for the full time you are there, although it is beautiful if you are staying in Madrid and Barcelona you might want somewhere outside of a city. Palma is a hell of a lot smaller than both the other cities you are going to but if you wanted something more rural there are plenty of places round the island to relax.
> 
> Stay away from Alcudia, mostly high rises and crazy tourists and is always busy. If you are looking for a quieter holiday resort try Calles De Mallorca in the south east,


yeah we were doing some research on the best beaches and found one called calla d'OR. carbo looks nice as well. we are just looking for a place to enjoy the beach after visiting the 2 larger cities. do you know of any all in clusive places that are english friendly. everything i find is saying they cater mostly to german which is ok since i live in germany and can speak some. but i would prefer an english spot.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Enjoy your trip Josh and post some pics when you get back... I always like to see places others have visited to get travel ideas...


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Enjoy your trip Josh and post some pics when you get back... I always like to see places others have visited to get travel ideas...


trust me i will put loads of pics up! if anyone wants me to smoke a good cc for them just let me know and ill take a pic of me with it lol:banana:


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> yeah we were doing some research on the best beaches and found one called calla d'OR. carbo looks nice as well. we are just looking for a place to enjoy the beach after visiting the 2 larger cities. do you know of any all in clusive places that are english friendly. everything i find is saying they cater mostly to german which is ok since i live in germany and can speak some. but i would prefer an english spot.


Calla dOr is nice, some good restaurants there that might not look good but the food is great. Quite touristy there and you will find that most places are english friendly althuogh everywhere will have lots of Germans too. It is pretty hard to escape them on any of the Balearics but most staff will speak more English than German.

The only all inclusive I know in Majorca is Ferrera Blanca which is really nice, only heard good reports about it too.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

joshbhs04 said:


> trust me i will put loads of pics up! if anyone wants me to smoke a good cc for them just let me know and ill take a pic of me with it lol:banana:


A Montecristo #2 would be a good choice and probably very easy to find while you are there... My former girlfriend and I were considering a cruise out of Barcelona for last month but we never made it that far...


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> A Montecristo #2 would be a good choice and probably very easy to find while you are there... My former girlfriend and I were considering a cruise out of Barcelona for last month but we never made it that far...


I like monte #2's. that sucks you guys didnt make it. Theres always next time haha


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can't wait to smoke up some great cigars on the beach... psh' hells yeah...:woohoo:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Seriously...if you're going to Barcelona check these out. We have reservations for them in Barcelona and Lisbon when we go in Nov. They are the absolute best way to tour without having to worry about where you are...these things give you directions and info while you run around the city. For about 99 euros( Internet Special ) you can tour all day which is a damn sight cheaper than the Bus Tours where you're kidnapped for the entire time and on their schedule. These things you get to go at your pace and they are so much fun.

Lisbon is 89 euros for all day...

gocartours.es: GOCAR SPAIN


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

so just left the plazo del toros bullfighting ring and it was awesome, had a cohibo siglo iv which i have always enjoyed. I will be posting pictures soon. off to barcelona on the 12th!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Seriously...if you're going to Barcelona check these out. We have reservations for them in Barcelona and Lisbon when we go in Nov. They are the absolute best way to tour without having to worry about where you are...these things give you directions and info while you run around the city. For about 99 euros( Internet Special ) you can tour all day which is a damn sight cheaper than the Bus Tours where you're kidnapped for the entire time and on their schedule. These things you get to go at your pace and they are so much fun.
> 
> Lisbon is 89 euros for all day...
> 
> gocartours.es: GOCAR SPAIN


And no one will be able to identify you as a tourist ... ound:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I resemble that remark Mike. If I have anything to do with popping your "cherry" you'll find out as well about looking like part of the neighborhood.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

That sounds ominous ...


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

ive seen the gocars and they look ... interesting. a lil too touristy for the wife and I. we prefer walking too driving. maybe when we are older like all you guys on this forum ( lol jk ) we will do the gocar!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

joshbhs04 said:


> ive seen the gocars and they look ... interesting. a lil too touristy for the wife and I. we prefer walking too driving. maybe when we are older like all you guys on this forum ( lol jk ) we will do the gocar!


Lol,,,,holy crap that made me feel as old as I am...you're right about enjoying just walking around and taking it all in. What we liked was that inside the cart is a GPS device where you won't get lost...it guides you around the city and gives you a great tour of any area you go into.....ya young whippersnapper.:cheeky:


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

If you get to Vitoria-Gasteiz...you must not miss the Tapas...the range is fantastic,and you can "sample" in quite a few locations in 2-3 hours...then, time for the evening meal.
Enjoy the trip.:smile:


----------



## derekk (Sep 8, 2011)

"Tapas" in Bars is nice, I like the open buffet style of some, where it's already on a place and you just grab something you like. I don't think spain is known for their cigar culture though are they?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> the wife and i are taking 2 weeks to goto spain in july. madrid, barcelona, and mallorca. any tips on good cigar spots or any tips on food, drinks, ect.
> thanks!


Spain is a great country to visit! Cuban cigars are just as abundant as beautiful women! Enjoy!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Spain was awesome and the cigars were abundant. Def worth the trip


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

Spain is my one of the favourite destination for travelling, Where you can enjoy your vacation, Safari cigar runs from October to March to avoid the rainy season. Should we get a group together, blowing for a trip in October.


----------



## brirob40 (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can import cigars from?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

brirob40 said:


> Does anyone know where I can import cigars from?


If you are asking how to import Cuban cigars you might want to go back and read the rules. If I misunderstood your post then please feel free to clarify.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

brirob40 said:


> Does anyone know where I can import cigars from?


Nicaragua 
Ecuador
Brazil
Mexico
Cameroon
Honduras
Really anywhere other than Cuba is permissible. Why were you looking into importing directly instead of buying from a domestic retailer?


----------



## brirob40 (Jul 29, 2014)

Any of them I'm curios if its cheaper or false economy


----------



## brirob40 (Jul 29, 2014)

Never mentioned Cuba.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

brirob40 said:


> Never mentioned Cuba.


Nor did you mention what importing cigars has to do with a thread about visiting Spain ... :dunno:


----------



## brirob40 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dont suppose you have any links please?


----------



## brirob40 (Jul 29, 2014)

New to site and still finding my way around.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rob - this thread isn't the place to ask questions about importing cigars. It's an old thread about visiting Spain. If you want to revive an old thread, at least post something germane to the topic.

What country do you want to import cigars to? England perhaps? What country - or countries - do you want to import from? Don't ask about Cuba. If you're not an American citizen and you're not living in America, it may be legal for you to import Cuban cigars, but it is a violation of the rules of this forum to discuss sourcing Cuban cigars. If you're asking about non-Cuban cigars, maybe you should start a thread somewhere asking that people in your country share their knowledge on the subject. It really does you no good to learn what works for importing cigars into Canada or the USA or Morocco. And it's totally beyond me how exactly you would expect that anyone with the knowledge you seek is going to find your question in this thread.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Wish the mods would stop the bleeding..the OP in his bio is a "new to cigars" that has been smoking for 35 yrs. 
Time to put a fork in this one


----------



## Matt Thomas (May 30, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and glad I found this forum since I'm new to experiencing cigars. I'll be in Granada, Spain in a few weeks. It will be my first time outside the US and I'm excited to smoke a genuine cuban cigar (also I hear Spain is amazing). Are there any good Cubans I should look for? Also what is smoking in Spain like such as laws, is it frowned upon, where can I buy? Thanks for any help!


----------

